# Do you know or care what data Facebook collects about you?



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

As the self imposed god himself exclaimed: 

“Dumb fucks!” could be a line straight out of American Psycho. As Patrick Bateman says so eloquently: “My conscience, my pity, my hopes disappeared a long time ago (probably at Harvard) if they ever did exist”

User logs contain: data of every cellular call you have ever made, including time and duration and data about every text message you have ever received or sent, every single social event you have been to, a list of all your friends (and their birthdays), contacts in your address books, your calendar entries and appointments, your age, sex, geographic location, political leanings, interests, and marital status. It includes clear pictures of your face from all angles and maybe your body, images of your pets and family, and details of your travels. 

When are you going to wake up?? 

I take this view because my life is owned by me! My privacy is mine alone! I value myself!
I also believe that if someone wants something from me, my time, my talents, my data, they are going to pay me for it. Everything I do incurs a fee, so why not my data? 

Instead you have all allowed Facebook to earn $ trillions out of exploiting your personal data
that you should be paid for. 

I think $25 / £25 an hour is a fair price for sitting at your laptop sharing all that data and personal information. It is you spending time earning Facebook money, yet they take all the money and credit. You do not even get paid the cost of your electricity for earning Facebook money

If Zuckerberg was really interested in promoting a better society he could change the course of the millions of poor people by paying them for their data, no need for social security or health insurance, no more unemployed as they would be earning money from their data. He seems to be a supporter of “universal basic income” so why not start by paying the poor and putting his money where his mouth is. 

What about Logs for life?? Even our UK right leaning fascist government and the implementation of the controversial “Investigatory Powers Act” only forces ISPs to collect subscriber’s history for 12 months. All paid for by the ISP’s, Which ultimately increases the cost our monthly contract payments. Logs for life should mean payment for life, a regular monthly fee paid to you by Facebook, or any of the other mass data collectors of social media

Facebook has collected a whole lifetime of history about you, Its not just the Facebook home page, it also includes all the other vast acquisitions of Facebook that also collect data about you such as “Contact importer” a software program that enables users to easily store and find contact information, such as names, addresses and telephone numbers. 

Notice how they have misguided us by saying that it is “enables users” the users they actually mean are in fact Facebook


A centralized repository of contact information which includes

Ready to use database with searching 
Sales tracking 
Email integration 
Scheduling of appointments and meetings 
Document management 
Notes and conversation management 
Customizable fields 
Import/export utility 


I have never been a Facebook user and have promoted personal relationships to everyone I know. Even at work I changed the internal emailing attitude of staff by implementing a change by denying contact by email for internal staff, they had to make a phone call or walk to another floor to actually speak to the person. 

How wonderful! People become aware that there were other human beings in the building, relationships and real friends were developed, people were more happy and joyful, their self imposed isolation was now a network of supportive people

Staff had gotten used to being anonymous entities at work, sitting at their desk all day sending emails to anonymous other staff. 

I have always known that people love other people. We all need that personal touch in all the spaces we live. 

#deletefacebook 

Have you?
Are you going to? 
Are you addicted to massaging your already weak ego? 
Do you prefer to broadcast your ego rather than interact with real humans?
Do you want to get paid for your time and data? 

How to Download All Your Facebook Data


----------



## noimnotarobot (Mar 8, 2018)

I got rid of my Facebook along time ago because no one had ever had anything interesting to say. That and I'm paranoid of my personal information being leaked out to the public.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess I'm on the opposite end- thanks to Facebook I was able to be reconnected with childhood friends, keep up with family members from out of states/country and perhaps it's the people i know but I've encounter many interesting stories/articles + I'm able to share thoughts as well 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

I won't delete Facebook, because I need to use it to promote the activities I organized, but I didn't post anything for a long time already.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

No, because I personally don't use that non-sense.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I also deleted my facebook account ages ago. For privacy reasons mostly.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

As a generally private person, I don't give a fuck. Nothing you put on the internet is private, that's the nature of the beast we're working with here. 

I'm annoyed by people who are acting outraged like this is some huge revelation or something. There have been rumors about this for years, plus it's the internet. You have willingly given up this information.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

"I put up a picture of myself in a park and left it there. Now I'm upset that someone got it."

BTW. We bought a house recently and we're getting mail from dozens of companies who even know who our mortgage company is. 

It had nithing to do with the net. There is nothing private in life. 

There's no such thing as prvacy in the world. It's just a concept / pipe dream not reality.

You want privacy, go pitch a tent on top of a mountain and yell at the young spring breakers


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

The problem, in my opinion, isn't what you willingly share on Facebook, but that a majority of people don't have the technical understanding of what data they've been allowing Facebook to scrape from their devices and the potential implications of that. If the cost of this is higher than the perceived benefits of the social network is an individual question.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I do care, and I think we should care, but the problem is is that it's pretty unavoidable. It's this necessary evil towards any major online transaction. If it's not facebook, then it's Google, or it's some other evil corporate entity that's spying on you. I mean a VPN can help, but only to a certain extent. You can use sites like duckduckgo, as your primary search engine, since they claim not to track you, but going completely under the grid is so difficult these days, because the whole system is messed up.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

dulcinea said:


> I do care, and I think we should care, but the problem is is that it's pretty unavoidable. It's this necessary evil towards any major online transaction. If it's not facebook, then it's Google, or it's some other evil corporate entity that's spying on you. I mean a VPN can help, but only to a certain extent. You can use sites like duckduckgo, as your primary search engine, since they claim not to track you, but going completely under the grid is so difficult these days, because the whole system is messed up.


You know, tin foil hats have gotten all fancy nowadays. :wink:
Seriously, though, I think most people don't mind if others know _some_​ things about them, but the main way of avoiding having services know too much about you is not to use them. This is not an option to some. The second way is by voting with your wallet by using the options that seem to respect your privacy more. Unless a huge amount of people do this, it won't cause any change in philosophy of the larger culprits.

What I see as more of a problem is that only very few operators aim to make better privacy choices the default and easy choice for their customers. First of all it's a technical challenge of which many developers have little or no knowledge. Secondarily data is worth money, which is too much of a temptation to many companies.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> You know, tin foil hats have gotten all fancy nowadays. :wink:
> Seriously, though, I think most people don't mind if others know _some_​ things about them, but the main way of avoiding having services know too much about you is not to use them. This is not an option to some. The second way is by voting with your wallet by using the options that seem to respect your privacy more. Unless a huge amount of people do this, it won't cause any change in philosophy of the larger culprits.
> 
> What I see as more of a problem is that only very few operators aim to make better privacy choices the default and easy choice for their customers. First of all it's a technical challenge of which many developers have little or no knowledge. Secondarily data is worth money, which is too much of a temptation to many companies.


Yeah it's a trade off. Another social networking site, might respect your privacy more, but all your friends are on facebook, so it's a quandary of what to do. I try to limit my interaction on there, even including private messenger messages, these days, and I don't avail myself to all the features. I mean, if what you say is going to be seen, it stands to reason to be careful about what you say.

As far as the technical challenge of privacy and security, I wouldn't say it would be a huge challenge, as when it comes to more advanced features, most developers aren't typically left with having to reinvent the wheel. When it comes to security, many server side web frameworks come with such features built in; most just need a pretty good feel of php or python, to best avail themselves of such tools. I do think money is the most compelling reason however. You can only make so much money with ad revenue, but even with ad revenue alone, sometimes google adsense ads have cookies that keep track of what users are interested in on the client side, so just ad revenue sources alone can track revenue, anyway. Shoot, even if you intend to respect your user's privacy, your site can still be hacked and your users information sold on the dark web, as no system is impenetrable.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Tech Fix: I Downloaded the Information That Facebook Has on Me. Yikes.*


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Not really. It doesn't affect my life in anyway.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't care. My data are full of trash


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I've been aware everything I post on Facebook is collected by Facebook since its creation. The user gives info, Facebook doesn't take it.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nearly 1 In 10 Americans Have Deleted Their Facebook Account Over Privacy Concerns, Survey Claims (bgr.com)


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> I do care, and I think we should care, but the problem is is that it's pretty unavoidable. It's this necessary evil towards any major online transaction. If it's not facebook, then it's Google, or it's some other evil corporate entity that's spying on you. I mean a VPN can help, but only to a certain extent. You can use sites like duckduckgo, as your primary search engine, since they claim not to track you, but going completely under the grid is so difficult these days, because the whole system is messed up.


It's avoidable in many ways, it's just that it's going to take a while to get people to care and switch, and we might not have the time and have to learn it the hard way and even that is not going to be enough, since humanity seems to have a hard time remember from past mistakes beyond just a few decades, although thanks to the internet itself this memory hole problem might be circumvented at last.

I suggest never trusting any website to keep your personal data safe - fortunately you don't have to, but can keep it safe through end to end encryption, though this entails that the burden of responsibility falls on the end user to learn and use software that for the time being in some cases may not be mature enough from a usability perspective. Tor and VPNs are directed at another aspect of privacy, namely anonymity, and is not going to keep your personal data safe, only your identity. The same goes for other proxies likes duckduckgo. Everything is avoidable, it's just that people lemmings trust centralized solutions shirking personal responsibility for the sake of convenience.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

when others volunteer all their information/activities on a public forum
they should not be surprised when this occurs


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

I use Facebook actively and I honestly think that there's nothing too interesting about me for them to abuse, so I don't care too much about the data they collected. Just bunch of selfies and cat videos.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

0wl said:


> I use Facebook actively and I honestly think that there's nothing too interesting about me for them to abuse, so I don't care too much about the data they collected. Just bunch of selfies and cat videos.


:thinking:
I predict an increased level of cat food, cat charity and camera commercials for your sake.
Could be worse. What would happen if you posted pictures of guns and blood. Would you get commercials related to that?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Let's hope future enemies don't buy any cat/ selfie-data. Maybe they would call us a crazy cat lady. 
But having that said, if enemies look for crap, they ill probably dig up some anyway.
And lot's of good stuff can be twisted into a ...crappy angle.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I think Ive always taken into account that Facebook is going to violate my privacy so Ive taken a "if you dont want it public, dont put it on there" approach with the site. Nowadays it is little more than a messenger site for me, none of the other content is worth my time. 

Honestly I cant wait for a better site such as Minds to become mainstream, to progress beyond the porn/ads/nazis/shitty old news stories state that is plaguing alt-tech.


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

Electra said:


> :thinking:
> I predict an increased level of cat food, cat charity and camera commercials for your sake.
> Could be worse. What would happen if you posted pictures of guns and blood. Would you get commercials related to that?


I don't actually get why is it so bad, that I see targeted commercials. It's a lot better than seeing random stuff that I don't care about and adds that simply bother me, like on Youtube, where the adds are random. I have nothing against advertising interesting products to people who actually care about them. Of course abusing private messages is unethical, but if the commercials track me only based on my likes/dislikes and posts featured on my profile, I don't really care. 

A lot of people are stupid enough to buy the first mildly interesting thing that they see. I am not like that, when I see something that I like, it brightens my day and if I have the money and the will to invest in those things, I am only glad that I've found them without trying too hard.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

0wl said:


> I don't actually get why is it so bad, that I see targeted commercials. It's a lot better than seeing random stuff that I don't care about and adds that simply bother me, like on Youtube, where the adds are random. I have nothing against advertising interesting products to people who actually care about them. Of course abusing private messages is unethical, but if the commercials track me only based on my likes/dislikes and posts featured on my profile, I don't really care.
> 
> A lot of people are stupid enough to buy the first mildly interesting thing that they see. I am not like that, when I see something that I like, it brightens my day and if I have the money and the will to invest in those things, I am only glad that I've found them without trying too hard.


I think it is just that...well, you never know who the people who buy the 3 party cookies are...they could have bad intentions and abuse your information for their own benefit...and keep a pretty facade that hides their true motive...


----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't have a facebook profile so I don't care.

I did have one once however and I deleted it when it tried to force me to use my real name saying that they might require me to send a copy of my ID card to verify that it's me - I deleted it without any second thought and I don't miss it.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Well this has been quite the blast from the past. haha. So many things i forgot. However, all of it meaningless. I guess they know that many people like to ask me for homework help and send me funny memes or cute animal videos in return. :laughing: Also that the only reason why they are bugging me on facebook is because I have somehow managed to lose my phone, my charger, or both ...yet again. I don't think anyone is going to be overly threatened by me.

I'm thinking the stuff I post on this forum is more of a problem then the stuff I have posted on there. I don't think I've been that bad here either. To be honest, I think I only have had a facebook for as long as I have was to keep track of what others might be posting about me. When I hang out with people sometimes they post a bunch of pictures of the adventure. It's never been a problem but I guess I sometimes worry about that one time it could become one. I'm careful about it though and my friends are reasonable.


----------

